# Wot?! No Doom (4) Thread?



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 19, 2015)

As an old bugger who can remember the thrill of playing Doom in the early 90s and an avid follower of the franchise since I feel the need to post this:



and in the spirit of the Fallout 4 thread go lsdhsdhfpdshspofhdsopihf!

big guns! Fast combat! Silly finishers!

iouerhgpuhegpiurehpiqhpguirhepghqgphr

and it has a level editor!

lsajidfksdjhfjkdshf

Looks like a move away from the survival horror of Doom 3 and back to the frantic breathless carnage of the original and Doom II.

Seriously, am I the only one excited?


----------



## Ming (Jun 19, 2015)

I lost days to Doom 1 & 2! That looks like a real return to form. And I've just got a new gaming rig!!


----------



## JimW (Jun 19, 2015)

Doom 3 did rely a bit too much on jack-in-the-box aliens popping out behind you from a panel however much you scouted the corridor


----------



## Ming (Jun 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Doom 3 did rely a bit too much on jack-in-the-box aliens popping out behind you from a panel however much you scouted the corridor


Definitely! I love that new game footage. Back to blowing the shit out the demon scum!


----------



## Quartz (Jun 19, 2015)

I was initially enthusiastic but changed my mind. It's Doom 3 with better graphics. In Doom 1 & 2 you could scout out the levels and often figure out how to get the monsters to fight each other. In Doom 4 they just appear to teleport in when you reach certain points. There's no finesse. And the graphics on the hell level just looked muddy and crap: for instance, those cacodemons should be good and red, as should the sky.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 23, 2015)

Quartz said:


> I was initially enthusiastic but changed my mind. It's Doom 3 with better graphics. In Doom 1 & 2 you could scout out the levels and often figure out how to get the monsters to fight each other. In Doom 4 they just appear to teleport in when you reach certain points. There's no finesse. And the graphics on the hell level just looked muddy and crap: for instance, those cacodemons should be good and red, as should the sky.


I'm hoping it's footage captured from the beta as some of the indoor shots were an awful lot better. WRT to the baddies not doing much until they notice you it does feel like Doom 1&2 scouting but again I'm hoping we saw it on don't hurt me difficulty level with the AI of demons increasing with Ultraviolence and Nightmare...


----------



## Quartz (Jun 23, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I'm hoping we saw it on don't hurt me difficulty level with the AI of demons increasing with Ultraviolence and Nightmare...



It's not just the quality of the demons but the quantity. In the original Doom there were hordes of the things; now it seems to be only a few at a time.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 23, 2015)

One of the first games I ever played, some reason I loved it. Definitely looking forward to the new release.


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm entitled to a free copy of Doom Beta with my Wolfenstein purchase, does this mean I get the finished game as well?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 28, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Seriously, am I the only one excited?



No 

dhdbdhndjsjndsjaakka!!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 28, 2015)

treelover said:


> I'm entitled to a free copy of Doom Beta with my Wolfenstein purchase, does this mean I get the finished game as well?



No


----------



## Voley (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm gonna have to get a PS4 aren't I? New Fallout and now this. I've put it off too long already.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 28, 2015)

I couldn't play Doom 3, it was literally too dark for me. I kept thinking where's the damn light swtich.


----------



## adidaswoody (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks decent, not much like doom though, I mean, where's his face at the bottom of the screen so I know if he's doing okay...?


----------



## Voley (Jun 28, 2015)

I used to smoke weed then play the PS2 version all night. There was a level where nothing happened for ages but you could just hear SOMETHING FUCKING MASSIVE crashing around somewhere. I think I still have issues because of that tbh.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 28, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I couldn't play Doom 3, it was literally too dark for me. I kept thinking where's the damn light swtich.



'Never was black rendered so well.'


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 29, 2015)

Quartz said:


> 'Never was black rendered so well.'


Indeed, the first time a played it I was literally jumping at shadows, the dynamic lighting pushing my old geforce to levels I had never experienced in a game before. I bought the BFG edition for the extra missions/new skin and found the ability to have a torch and a gun really sapped the tension. I'm really looking forward to having a decent gfx upgrade so that I can do Alien Isolation justice for this reason. But I do want a breathless jumping shooting running around blasting the guts out of demons experience as well, hopefully Doom 4 can provide...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 29, 2015)

I doubt it'll run on my pc

I'll have to get a new one.  Oh well


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 29, 2015)

I think we've got six months to start saving...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 10, 2016)

*Bump*

More violence, more preposterous weapons and hand to hand finishing moves on old friends in the campaign trailer:




Release date 13th May and if you have more money than sense a true fanatic you can pre-order with a metal case and a 12" Revenant (with spinning fan and LED uplighting no less)  to sit on your desk


----------



## NoXion (Feb 24, 2016)

I still play the original Ultimate Doom and Doom II. There's an active modding community as well, producing such gems as Project Brutality, Russian Overkill and Aeons of Death.


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 24, 2016)

Confession: I never could finisher Doom1. Where is it available?


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 24, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Confession: I never could finisher Doom1. Where is it available?


You can get it from GOG


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 3, 2016)

Closed Beta this weekend; things going boom and splat most satisfactorily


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 9, 2016)

I thought the multiplayer was brilliant, the best of everything. You can customise the appearance of everything, with both patterns and colours in multiple areas. The actual gameplay was really well balanced, particularly when you become a demon - if the opposition don't work as a team you can rip through them and really rack up the score; if they're smart you're dead in moments and then they have the rune.

Yeah, fantastic, dumb, fun - exactly what I'd hoped for


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 12, 2016)

The original Doom was the only game that scared the fuck out of me.
This new version looks so good, I am considering buying a PS4.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 12, 2016)

Open Multiplayer Beta this weekend, looks like same maps and weapons as the closed Beta, wonder if I can keep my pretty guns 

Pre-load available here:

DOOM® Multiplayer Open Beta | April 15 – 17


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 17, 2016)

So have had to cancel my Pr-order via GAME 


Because if you use code DoomBeta you can save a £5 on the PC UAC pack


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> The original Doom was the only game that scared the fuck out of me.
> This new version looks so good, I am considering buying a PS4.


My friends said it gave them nightmares. 

I was like; dozy twats. It's just a game. 

Then they completed it, lent it to me and it gave me nightmares. 

Just like them I played it so much (6 hour sessions) that I started dreaming about it. Including the bits where you'd hear heavy breathing, try and work out where the fuck it was coming from, turn and find a Sargent chewing on your face, jump, yelp, shotgun blast to its face.... and breath. 

Well that's what you'd do when awake. Asleep you'd just jump and wake yourself with a 'fuck' I'm dreaming Doom again!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2016)

Rumours inform me no one shot kills in the new Doom. 

Me not happy about that.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 17, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Rumours inform me no one shot kills in the new Doom.
> 
> Me not happy about that.


Looks like one shot and then a very messy melee finisher


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2016)

The open beta is pretty fun even if it is only two maps.


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 18, 2016)

magneze said:


> The open beta is pretty fun even if it is only two maps.


Is the open beta still going?  I downloaded it last week but didn't get a chance to play it at the weekend there.  I thought it was just Fri to Sun but not sure?


----------



## Ming (Apr 19, 2016)

Gromit said:


> My friends said it gave them nightmares.
> 
> I was like; dozy twats. It's just a game.
> 
> ...


I played it on a PS1 back in the 90's (6-8hr sessions) and ended up Doom dreaming as well!!! There was a strange bloke I shared a house with around this time and he'd clear out a level and then spend the rest of the night walking around it like it was his own private kingdom.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 19, 2016)

Was on the Alpha didn't like it.


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2016)

Geoffrey said:


> Is the open beta still going?  I downloaded it last week but didn't get a chance to play it at the weekend there.  I thought it was just Fri to Sun but not sure?


Extended for another day. It's over now.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 12, 2016)

Got an email saying that my copy is being packed  It's good timing as I've finished Alien:Isolation and looks like I'm on the last bit of Wolfenstein: The new order.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 14, 2016)

It arrived yesterday and have only had an hour or so playing but I love it! It's really fast, there are hordes of beasties from the off. Looks like uprated Doom 3 with the speed and intensity of Doom2. It also has the modern conventions of in game challenges, weapon and armor mods. 

Oh plenty of messy one shot/chainsaw kills


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2016)

Yep, chainsaw is awesome, been watching my son play it on his PC. Had to turn the graphics down to medium, still looks amazing, gameplay is pretty much perfect especially some of the glory kills 

Argos are doing a 500GB PS4 with Doom and Uncharted 4 both FREE. Guess where I'm going in a minute? Need to buy one anyway as I've already preordered No Man's Sky, so those two will keep me busy til it lands.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2016)

So it looks fucking perfect on the PS4, as my missus put it "Christ, makes it look like every game you played up until now was through a dirty screen". 

It's dumb, dumb, perfect fun. They've built in lots of reasons to go exploring so it's not just a total gore-fest, but it is it, at heart, a total gore-fest. Which is why I like it. Being Bethesda there's a bit more story than you might expect, I'm wondering if they'll manage to actually make me care like they did with Wolfenstein? 

Doesn't matter if not. Chainsaw.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 27, 2016)

I'm a fair way in (have just met my first cyberdemon  ) and they've managed to slip an interesting backstory in there. I'm not sure "care" is the right word but I'm enjoying the characterisation. 

The exploration is very handy - Rune trials = better Doomguy!


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2016)

Just got the chainsaw. Fucking hell.


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2016)

Also. The glory kill where you plant both your fists in a demons head and rend it in two.


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2016)

It's a 'Skull Tear' apparently:



> Skull Tear
> - A destructive way to open one's head. With your two hands, you pull apart each side of the head until it splits completely. A bit of the spinal cord can be seen. The body is then disposed of with a kick.



More here.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 3, 2016)

Voley said:


> It's a 'Skull Tear' apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> More here.


That list was pre-release and I've certainly found some more in my travels


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2016)

I keep getting lost and wandering round demon free areas for ages desperate to boot the fuck out of something. That 3D map confuses me. What's your target on it?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 4, 2016)

It takes a while to get used to the map but you can switch to 2D; I found myself doing this a lot on the early levels. You can also free rotate the 3D one which is useful. 

The target is the yellow icon that looks like a military rank badge (captain or something?). 

Oh rune+weapon mastery+ armor = Super gattling gun with unlimited ammo and no overheat


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:
			
		

> It takes a while to get used to the map but you can switch to 2D; I found myself doing this a lot on the early levels. You can also free rotate the 3D one which is useful.
> 
> The target is the yellow icon that looks like a military rank badge



Ah right. Thanks for that. I'll have another go at it tomorrow.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2016)

Voley said:


> It's a 'Skull Tear' apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> More here.



My favourite involves the Revenant and his two guns 




Voley said:


> Also. The glory kill where you plant both your fists in a demons head and rend it in two.



Bonus points for use of "rend" there Voley


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 9, 2016)

Finished it the other day and got my "Knees deep in the Dead" trophy  Might take a break before tackling it on Nightmare difficulty...

Having said that I do need to go back to a couple of levels to complete the mission challenges and get the penultimate Doomguy (you get the final one on completion).

Damn Bethesda though, going to have to wait for Doom II v2 

Have tried on Ultra-nightmare and have got about 3/4 of the way through level 1 - as you play through the ground is littered with Doom helmets acting as death markers to show how far you (and other players) got on each attempt.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 14, 2016)

The first level is out as a demo on all platforms now.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 14, 2016)

Having a break and replaying Wolfenstein: The New Order again on the alternate timeline


----------



## treelover (Jun 28, 2016)

Just played the free PC demo, not my thing, don't like the engine, ID5, poor textures, no heft to the enemies, etc, the gameplay, fast retro, FPS, 

Hard Reset is only 3.00 and more enjoyable.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 2, 2016)

Literally no idea what you're on about treelover.

Just finished it, it was BRILLIANT. Fuck me the end credits were better than some entire games I've played. Loved it, loved it, loved it.

Now on to  A Thief's End


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 2, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Having a break and replaying Wolfenstein: The New Order again on the alternate timeline



I'm going to buy the sequel shortly


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 2, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm going to buy the sequel shortly



I've got in the pile next 



Spoiler: wolfenstein timeline - wyatt



I just took acid with Jimi Hendrix and it's made the replay well worth it lmao


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 4, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I've got in the pile next
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck it, I peeked, brilliant


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 13, 2016)

Just downloaded an update for something called Vulkan and Doom now runs at around 100-130fps with everything up full


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

Played the demo, nice bit of nostalgia gaming but not enough to shell out for the full game. If it goes down to like a tenner I might pick it up though....


.


----------



## treelover (Jul 16, 2016)

I agree, not getting the love for this game, the enemies don't feel very physically substantial, maybe the speed they move, graphics are a bit flat, not one for fast FPS, I am not even mad on Wolfenstein TNO.


----------



## treelover (Feb 23, 2017)

9.99 on CD keys, still not biting, maybe at a fiver.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2017)

its good, worth a 10-er


----------



## Moronik (Sep 1, 2017)

Just bought Doom and oh my god its brilliant. I haven't got this worked up during a game for years!


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 1, 2017)

Doom VR is coming out in a few months, might have to pick up a PSVR headset...


----------



## NoXion (Sep 18, 2018)

They're coming out with a sequel in 2019, called Doom Eternal:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 19, 2018)

NoXion said:


> They're coming out with a sequel in 2019, called Doom Eternal:




More of the same.
Looks brilliant.


----------

